# My new coffin



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

When I bought the house I'm living in now, there was an old cedar fence in disrepair at the back of the property. It fenced off a ditch that had not held water for a decade. I talked to the city attorney and he said the easment for the ditch had lapsed and the homeowners could fill it in and extend their property. Which is what I did.

I dismantled the fence and stowed the wood because I knew I'd find a use for it. Then I stumbled upon Scarefx's fence board coffin and knew what I had to do. http://www.scarefx.com/project_coffin.html

My fence wood was decayed, worm eaten and generally pretty nasty. Just the way I like it. I built the base and sides with the idea that they had to be durable but the top I found the most worm eaten and decayed pieces I thought I could get away with. I'll age the fresh sawn boards with a raw umber wash, by the way.

Here 'tis


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome looking toe pincher, I made one a while back using an old recycled cedar picnic table that was in pretty rough shape, I use it to house my greeter who pops out to welcome all my visitors. I love the decay of the front boards I can just imagine light and or fog seeping out of all the holes. Enjoy that masterpiece, I'm sure the ToT's will


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

amazing job !!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks wonderfully authentic, Bascombe! The aged and rotted look is perfect.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool, looks solid.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a very good looking coffin. Excellent use of those old decayed and worm eating fence boards!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Right out of the ground...nice job!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That's awesome. You couldn't have asked for better wood for a toe pincher.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Great work! Do you plan to animate it?


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

In a year or two I may make a monster in a box out of it, but this year it will be static


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That came out great. Now I can tell my wife that I'm not the only one who saves old materials to be used later.


----------



## curley (Apr 3, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Excellent work and excellent use of some ancient pickets!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You can't buy great wood like that. Awesome coffin!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Great job!! I believe I'll pick up some wood sideing and throw it in the back yard for a couple of years, maybe mine will look half as good as yours!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is one authentic looking coffin. Good job.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone. It was fun to do. I think I'll have to do another


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hey Bascombe, nice job. Static or not, that is one cool coffin!!! Clap, clap, clap, clap...I think you just got a standing ovation. Congrats! When I say I want to copy your coffin...will you hold it against me?


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Nope, go for it Pumpkin5. I really just copied scarefx's but used old rotted wood. When I display it, I'll put a corpse in it and cobweb it and probably throw some dirt on it as well.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! That is outstanding! and inspiring... I must go find some wood.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

mattt1977 said:


> Awesome looking toe pincher, I made one a while back using an old recycled cedar picnic table that was in pretty rough shape, I use it to house my greeter who pops out to welcome all my visitors. I love the decay of the front boards I can just imagine light and or fog seeping out of all the holes. Enjoy that masterpiece, I'm sure the ToT's will


Matt, you ought to post pics of it. Love to see it.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That looks awesome. looks like ol' grandpa Munster was out diggin up a new girlfriend and he found her in your toe pincher.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Bascombe said:


> Thank you everyone. It was fun to do. I think I'll have to do another


When I scrolled down and saw your picture I let out a yell. I just love it soooo much. My son asked "What's wrong?" I said I found something to do with that old fence in the back yard. His answer, "Dad's gunna get mad." And you're right about making more. There's a guy on Craig's List that starts taking orders for toe pinchers now to have them in time for Halloween, and his doesn't look half as nice as yours. He charges $200 and said he has to turn people away he gets so busy. How about if I'm your business manager?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job - I always knew there was a good use for old fallen down fencing.....


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

scareme said:


> When I scrolled down and saw your picture I let out a yell. I just love it soooo much. My son asked "What's wrong?" I said I found something to do with that old fence in the back yard. His answer, "Dad's gunna get mad." And you're right about making more. There's a guy on Craig's List that starts taking orders for toe pinchers now to have them in time for Halloween, and his doesn't look half as nice as yours. He charges $200 and said he has to turn people away he gets so busy. How about if I'm your business manager?


You're very kind. The guy on Craigslist must be making alot of coffins, because I only have about two hours into this one, maybe three at the most and that was only because I took the time to select my boards.

I hadn't thought about doing it for money. I'm just moving into my really busy time of year though. I'm a set designer for the local university and I've got two set designs to get through plus I'm doing a set and costume design for the music department's Halloween Concert. Though if I needed a few extra bucks.....

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

that looks great


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY nice....................


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

That is WICKED Cool. Great Job! I too have some old lumber laying in my back yard... time to blow the leaves off it and see if it's "Ready" for an awesome Toe pincher like yours.


----------

